# Invasive species



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

If y'all see one of these pests in y'alls yard i'd urge ya to steer clear



N definitely don't try to eat it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Jay20nj

What?! Do you encounter these often in New Jersey :lol:


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

No ot was a joke. Thats the thing that has been spreading this coronavirus!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Haven't the Chinese been using the scales of those in teas, almost making them endangered?


----------

